# Cub Cadet RG3 / Infinicut



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

While not (yet  ) relevant for a home lawn, I stumbled upon this Cub Cadet RG3 and thought it was pretty cool...

https://youtu.be/UZdfKEV_GyQ











Cub Cadet (MTD Products, Inc.) also acquired a company called Advanced Turf Technology that builds a walk mower called Infinicut. It looks like it is geared toward sports fields and uses cassette-style attachments - similar to Allett.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

OK, that's outright creepy. It's been a dream of many people to have an autonomous mower, but to see that come to life is pretty amazing. I'll throw this out there: What if the drone was flying autonomously as well? :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I've watched the second video before, very cool. Maybe in 10 years they will be listed on the weeks auction.

:lol:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What do the infinicuts run?


----------



## Aldave (Nov 15, 2017)

$11,000 new


----------



## Aldave (Nov 15, 2017)

www.cubcadetturf.com

The price range below is for the base models which include: 11 blade reel, transport wheels, grass basket, and Lithium battery.

Infinicut 22" - $11,200.00
Infinicut 26" - $13,000.00
Infinicut 30" - $15,400.00
Infinicut 34" - $16,400.00


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Anyone else notice the RG3 is sporting a John Deere QA5 cutting head?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Anyone else notice the RG3 is sporting a John Deere QA5 cutting head?


Years ago when I first saw the robotic greensmowers (RG2??, I guess I have some googling to do later!). I could've sworn they were running a Toro DPA unit.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok fellas, name that cutting head!

https://youtu.be/QTMbIyM7wWc

EDIT:Looks like it's ATT's InfiniCut Head, a cassette style system.

http://www.advancedtt.com/


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

HAHA glad this thread came up in google search before I started a new one. I found this mower by clicking on an ad banner while reading up on verticutting of fairways. 
But seriously a 34" walk behind with changeable reel cassettes WOW!


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

yeah wimbledon switched from toro to the infinicut a couple years ago.


----------

